# PSA: Brooks Brothers AAAC discount.



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I received a note from Brooks today in which they informed me that on 3/15/12 the standard Brooks AAAC discount of 15% would be doubled to 30%. Stated it was that one day only, and did not state any restrictions as to merchandise. Both in store and on-line. There was no seperate coupon code and pin.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Very, very nice. No restrictions? Even on clearance items?


----------



## sigmax (Mar 1, 2012)

now all I need is to work on my posting count!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the notice!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> Very, very nice. No restrictions? Even on clearance items?


I take it you mean, can you stack the discounts? Doesn't say if you can or can't. In the past when ordering by phone I had one rep say no, and on another occasion a different rep did it.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> I take it you mean, can you stack the discounts? Doesn't say if you can or can't. In the past when ordering by phone I had one rep say no, and on another occasion a different rep did it.


I was referring to the "Clearance" section on the website, although, after reading your comment, I think I ought to call in my order, rather than using the website--thanks for the idea.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

What's the coupon code?

As of a day or two ago, a bunch of new stuff has been added to the Clearance section, and most of the summer stuff pulled. I almost grabbed some madras shirts but waited too long!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Very interesting, I was just looking at shirts online yesterday.


Hopefully this thread will get bumped around the 15th as a reminder.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Himself said:


> What's the coupon code?
> 
> As of a day or two ago, a bunch of new stuff has been added to the Clearance section, and most of the summer stuff pulled. I almost grabbed some madras shirts but waited too long!


There is no coupon code, and it is only available on one day, 3/15. The letter was addressed specifically to me, but hopefully this discount is available to all Brooks customers with an AAAC discount card.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance, but how does one get the AAAC discount? Do I just type in this website as the "company". Would it conflict with my other corporate discount from another company?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

inq89 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but how does one get the AAAC discount? Do I just type in this website as the "company". Would it conflict with my other corporate discount from another company?


I can't find it right now, but there was a thread explaining how. You need a 100 posts, as I recall, which you have. I think it took a couple of weeks to get. I don't know if you can have two different corporate memberships. It *would* seem a conflict.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet - I just had post #100!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> There is no coupon code, and it is only available on one day, 3/15. The letter was addressed specifically to me, but hopefully this discount is available to all Brooks customers with an AAAC discount card.


Available to all customers with a_ny _Brooks corporate discount card- it is a corporate discount event.

We remain special for other reasons...:icon_smile:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dorji said:


> Available to all customers with a_ny _Brooks corporate discount card- it is a corporate discount event.
> 
> We remain special for other reasons...:icon_smile:


Thanks for the detail! :thumbs-up:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Would have been nice to use on my cordo LHSs!

Brian


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh do I actually need a physical card with a special number?

Didn't realize it.

OK off to search for the thread explaining it.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

vwguy said:


> Would have been nice to use on my cordo LHSs!
> 
> Brian


You can use the corporate card on shells? :idea:


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Bricktop said:


> You can use the corporate card on shells? :idea:


A couple years ago I used my card for the LHS shells to get the normal 15% off, but the small print on the letter I got about the March 15 promotion says that men's shell cordovan shoes are excluded.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I couldn't find where to request an actual card, can someone help me out with this?

And thank you!

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Strange, I don't see the 'insiders forum' or whatever its name is, where the link to get the card used to hide. Mods?

Also, if you're an attorney, I believe you can get a corporate card through the ABA.

Looking through Brooks, the only thing I see (other than OCBDs) that's really calling me is the rancourt casual penny loafers, which would be a good deal at $200.


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

I just checked and I qualify for the card through my company (large consulting firm). Worth a shot if you work for a large corporation.


----------



## matt.e. (Sep 22, 2011)

I found this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-card&highlight=brooks+brothers+discount+card which has a link to another thread that can't be accessed until one has 100 posts. I need to get to get chatty.


----------



## stuplarosa (Jun 9, 2010)

matt.e. said:


> I found this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-card&highlight=brooks+brothers+discount+card which has a link to another thread that can't be accessed until one has 100 posts. I need to get to get chatty.


Wow. Me too.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

AAF-8AF said:


> A couple years ago I used my card for the LHS shells to get the normal 15% off, but the small print on the letter I got about the March 15 promotion says that men's shell cordovan shoes are excluded.


Rats, and thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's how to get a BB corporate discount card if you don't have 100 posts here.

Enroll at BB:
https://65.215.52.17/MemEnrollment/jsp/LuxurySplash.jsp
Organization ID: 38801
Pin Code: 27789

This is the "Corporate Perks" affiliate card that used to be given out to Borders Bookstores members.

When you sign up you should be able to print out a temporary card and they will mail you a plastic one a few days later.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Dr. D said:


> Here's how to get a BB corporate discount card if you don't have 100 posts here.
> 
> Enroll at BB:
> https://65.215.52.17/MemEnrollment/jsp/LuxurySplash.jsp
> ...


:aportnoy: Worked like a charm


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dr. D said:


> Here's how to get a BB corporate discount card if you don't have 100 posts here.
> 
> Enroll at BB:
> https://65.215.52.17/MemEnrollment/jsp/LuxurySplash.jsp
> ...


Thanks for adding this. After starting the thread, I was unable to find the links posted about, but think your suggestion best as I seem to recall it may not be possible to receive the card in the mail before 3/15.


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

Dr. D said:


> Here's how to get a BB corporate discount card if you don't have 100 posts here.
> 
> Enroll at BB:
> https://65.215.52.17/MemEnrollment/jsp/LuxurySplash.jsp
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Everyone should remember that there is also an upcoming friends and family which is available to everyone, just give them your email address, and which in the past has offered a 25% discount. The corporate event used to be 25% discount also, but it lasted maybe a week or so. Now its one day, 30%. Remember also that the very best savings occur on the first day of the semi-annual, which is typically, or was in December anyway, an extra 20% off the listed price, which is usually about a 25% discount. To get the full discount you need to purchase as directed, i.e. 4 shirts for Xdollars. Also, in December at least, can't recall if it happens in June, but they have rolling sales on specific merchandise like blazers, pants, knits, accessories, etc. Sometimes these are 40% markdowns. One should also keep availability in mind. In my experience, many seasonal items are sold out by the time the semi annual sale rolls around. As for cordo, the best time to buy is anytime with your AAAC card, 15% off.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all this valuable information.


----------



## sigmax (Mar 1, 2012)

Dr. D said:


> Here's how to get a BB corporate discount card if you don't have 100 posts here.
> 
> Enroll at BB:
> https://65.215.52.17/MemEnrollment/jsp/LuxurySplash.jsp
> ...


Thank you so much. I really need to upgrade my wardrobe for my new job in the worst way and this will save me big.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## blackgrass (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

What happened to the Saint Jude's Hospital discount? I haven't seen it for a while. Used to be good for shell shoes.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you Dr. D!!! Much appreciated!



Dr. D said:


> Here's how to get a BB corporate discount card if you don't have 100 posts here.
> 
> Enroll at BB:
> https://65.215.52.17/MemEnrollment/jsp/LuxurySplash.jsp
> ...


----------



## apollyon (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you, been looking for a perk that's legitimate... or at least was, before they went broke.



Blues Tiger said:


> Thank you Dr. D!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> I received a note from Brooks today in which they informed me that on 3/15/12 the standard Brooks AAAC discount of 15% would be doubled to 30%. Stated it was that one day only, and did not state any restrictions as to merchandise. Both in store and on-line. There was no seperate coupon code and pin.


I contacted a local Brooks Brothers store and was informed that one must be wearing a toga at the counter in order to take advantage of this promotion on the Ides of March. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are the details and restrictions from my company's corporate perks page:


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

How often do these double-discount days occur?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
This is the first time I can recall it happening, but I may not have been paying attention in the past. In any event, the day after tomorrow is the big day! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

inq89 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but how does one get the AAAC discount? Do I just type in this website as the "company". Would it conflict with my other corporate discount from another company?


You have the required number of posts (100+) - all you need to do is look again at the list of all the Forums on this site and you'll see one you *couldn't see *when you only had 99 or less posts.

Follow the instructions there!


----------



## demondeac (Aug 2, 2010)

Is this good on sale merchandise? Or just regular-priced items?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

demondeac said:


> Is this good on sale merchandise? Or just regular-priced items?


The note they sent to me says 30% off *regular price *merchandise only.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

Uh oh. Might finally be time for me to pull the trigger on that navy sack I've been hankering. (I've had a hard time justifying the $600 tag.)


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

teamtc said:


> Uh oh. Might finally be time for me to pull the trigger on that navy sack I've been hankering. (I've had a hard time justifying the $600 tag.)


You can likely get it for less later in the year:
Normal price is $598
It will be 30% off tomorrow, which is $418.60
In December BB has a different sale each day, one with sportcoats 40% off. Which would make it $358.80
Last Dec 26, they were 40% off with an additional 20% off that morning. If they do that again it would be $287.04

Of course this is assuming you don't need the blazer today. You are also gambling on whether they will have your size in stock in December. My point is that while it is a decent sale, tomorrow's price will almost certainly be matched and probably even beaten over the next few months if you are patient.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice --- I'll go the patient route (and continuing having my fun scouring e-bay)!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

That is interesting information, thanks!

I woke in the wee hours as I often do and went ahead and ordered some shirts.

I applied for and got my AAAC corporate number last night.

The shirts, normally $88, are $219 for three, which comes out to $73 each. Then the 30% discount was applied.

I'm a little embarrassed to say I ordered 9 shirts, since they had to ordered in groups of three to get the other discount. So my final price for each shirt was $51. I feel a little foolish for ordering so many but I do need some shirts. The Kirkland shirts from Costco fit me "OK" in 17.5 - 35. But the material isn't very soft -- I have a few non-iron oxfords of those.

Then thing is, I have realized that the 17 - 35 shirt I bought at BB a couple of months ago fits me best of any shirt I have. It is in their "regular" size.

OK now maybe I can get another hour and a half of sleep before it is time to get up for work.

Cheers and thanks to Andy and everyone on this forum!



Dr. D said:


> You can likely get it for less later in the year:
> Normal price is $598
> It will be 30% off tomorrow, which is $418.60
> In December BB has a different sale each day, one with sportcoats 40% off. Which would make it $358.80
> ...


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

The website won't take my corporate card (I was planning on stopping by in person, but it would have been nice to verify prices).

Can someone please verify whether the discount does or does not apply to clearance items?

UPDATE: the website worked after renewing my card. The discount _*does not apply*_ to clearance items, at least not absent a highly accomodating SA.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Have you called the "contact us" number listed on the BB website? When I encountered a problem they resolved it over the phone.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Discount works, 30% off regular price merchandise. I picked up some shirts.

I was surprised that it worked for the "create your own shirt" feature. There was 25% off 3 regularly priced shirts, then an additional 30% off, making 3 shirts that were normally $150 apiece about $240 total before tax and shipping.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

The 30% worked this morning for a pair of shells.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

I showed restraint; only bought a navy colored Ivy style linen cap. But was very very tempted, seeing that the 30 percent discount stacked with the shirt offerings. I don't need new shirts, but that isnt the point, is it :icon_smile:


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Got 3 shirts (3 for $199) and 2 pairs of gabardine pants (2 for $229). Total worked out to $342 (~$68 per item).


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Are their "traditional" shirts usually a safe bet? I have a shirt from Eagle in 16.5 32/33 that fits nicely, so would their 16.5 33 traditional shirts be the right size?


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Dern it...went back and got some seersucker shirts. This is Bills Khakis all over again (discovered them and bought 7 pairs within a week).


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Can't comment on Eagle sizing, but rest assured the traditional Brooks Shirts are quite roomy.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. Is it normal to wear a button-downed collar with a suit? I would prefer to buy their made in the USA "original polo" shirts but they are all button-down.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

I am not sure but pretty confident that an Eagle shirt would be closer to BB regular fit. The traditional fit are very billowy at the waist and just really big all around. I am a big guy and I actually prefer the regular or even the slim from BB because they fit my neck without being a parachute everywhere else.

The made in the USA supima cotton are exquisite. I highly recommend that line.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. I am a bigger guy too (48 jacket, 44 waist) so it's good to know the regular fits. I may opt for that then.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

Atterberg said:


> Thanks. Is it normal to wear a button-downed collar with a suit? I would prefer to buy their made in the USA "original polo" shirts but they are all button-down.


Welcome to the trad forum where the answer to your question is, "What else would you wear?"

Anywhere else... no, bad idea.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry, but I'm confused by your wording. Is it inappropriate to wear button-down _ without a suit, then?_


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Atterberg said:


> Sorry, but I'm confused by your wording. Is it inappropriate to wear button-down _ without a suit, then?_


I wear button-downs both with suits, and as casual shirts. I see many, many very well-dressed men in DC that wear pinpoint button-downs with terrific-looking suits. I see fewer that wear the oxford style with suits, but I see them with blazers and slacks more commonly.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks again for the corporate discount code. I hit the Perimeter Mall store today, and killed it for a little over $3k.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ayrton said:


> Thanks again for the corporate discount code. I hit the Perimeter Mall store today, and killed it for a little over $3k.


Well, that's a splash alright.

Atterberg, it's considered trad dogma to wear OCBDs both with suits and with other clothing items. Folks around here wear them with everything from shorts (maybe just me?) to suits; I believe the only no-no would be a tux, though I'm probably forgetting something. Commonly amongst the sartorially inclined outside the trad ethos, it's a major sin to wear a button down collar with a suit. It's pretty darn common in the US, overall though.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

lol... I didn't really intend to spend that much, but when they told me I could stack the 30% with the new card 15%, I bought all I needed.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Ayrton said:


> ...I hit the Perimeter Mall store today, and killed it for a little over $3k.


My hero!


----------



## Carlos Iglesias (Mar 3, 2012)

My "virgin" post on AAAC and it's to say "thanks!" Picked-up a half dozen BB dress shirt at a price within my beer-budget threshold -- in no small measure thanks to this thread. 

At least for now, AAAC has temporarily supplanted my race car and watch money spigot with a re-newed interest in cloth, thread and leather. We'll see how long it last... till then, I'll just enjoy the ride!


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Carlos, greetings from another new member.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I didn't even know I had over 100 posts! Just got my card. Thanks Andy!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Ayrton said:


> lol... I didn't really intend to spend that much, but when they told me I could stack the 30% with the new card 15%, I bought all I needed.


Are you saying you got 45% off?

Even the regular store doesn't have many of the "regular" fit shirts I like, so I guess it wouldn't have done me any good.

But thanks, I felt a little foolish and a spendthrift ordering my 9 shirts, but now with you and the other guy who ordered 6 shirts, I don't feel bad at all! ! !

This is like a 12-step group for clothes junkies, right? ! ?


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> Are you saying you got 45% off?


Yes, on everything but a couple of clearance items. That is why I spent so much, one time only for the extra 15%.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Atterberg, it's considered trad dogma to wear OCBDs both with suits and with other clothing items. Folks around here wear them with everything from shorts (maybe just me?)


 You definitely aren't alone on that one.


----------

